# Logan Manual Misprint?



## lcorley (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys. I have a Wards/Logan 04TLC-700A. I was looking at the manual to find out the spindle speeds for each belt position.  Here's the illustration and table --


I think they have the speeds for motor belt position 1 and 2 reversed.  The bigger drive/smaller driven pulley arrangement in position 1 is going to give the higher speeds.  What do you guys think?

regards, 
Leon


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 6, 2015)

Yup!   In the manual for my Logan 820 the numbers above the 1 & 2 pulleys are opposite of what your diagram shows.  See below:


----------



## Rex Walters (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes. Position 2 is with the motor belt to the left (and provides the higher RPMs). The circled numbers are reversed in the 2130 series manual:


----------



## lcorley (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.  I discovered this when I was making a poster to hang on the wall behind the lathe.  Here's what the corrected poster looks like.



regards,
Leon


----------



## brino (Oct 6, 2015)

Good catch!
-brino


----------

